# [touchscreen] solo touch o multitouch?

## cloc3

ho acquistato uno splendido inspiron 15Z con schermo touch.

il multitouching, tuttavia, non sembra soddisfacente.

il problema è livello software, non  a livello hardware:

facendo cat con il dispositivo di input, si capisce benissimo, infatti, che il sistema genera segnali diversi per tocchi singoli o per tocchi multipli.

anche a livello di caricamento di Xorg sembra tutto ok:

```

[   867.056] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Atmel Atmel maXTouch Digitizer (/dev/input/event14)

```

tuttavia, qualunque gesto eseguito sullo schermo genera comportamenti non multitouch.

per esempio, utilizzando il touchPad (synaptics) sullo stesso computer, l'esito del click a tre dita è ben distinto da quello a due o a uno.

come si può fare per implementare gli effetti di multitouching sul touchscreen?

segnalo, se questo può essere utile, che il sistema carica il driver evdev e non quello tslib, come mi sarei aspettato.

provando a giocare in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/, fino ad ora, ho ottenuto solo pasticci.

----------

